# 93 240sx Water pump help please!!



## Jhill (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for looking at my thread. I have a 93 240sx wich has a leaking water pump. Ive been foolish enough to keep filling the radiator with water every morning, I just started a new job so I really needed to get to work every day. I dont have the cash to take this to a garage just yet. Can these be replaced without professional help? Im not positive exactly where its leakng from, but I do know when I pop the hood, I can see it smoking about 6 inches left of the radiator cap, between the sponge type material and the steel bracket looking thing that attaches to the hose. Im sorry if I sound illiterate on this but I am. Had 2 tired replaced last week and thats when the mechanic told me that my water pump was leaking.

If I keep driving on this with filling it up with water, can it result in other problems? Should I stay off it till its fixed. I wasnt too sure if filling the radiator with water was a temporary relief or not. Any help is really appreciated. Im screwed at the moment and have no idea where to go next with it. Any idea what this would cost in a garage in case I cannot do it myself?

Regards,
Joe


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Yeah it's really easy to replace a water pump, may take a total of 30 mins.

Removal:
1) you need to remove the fan shroud.
2) you need to take the fan off of the water pump (4 nuts)
3) you need to loosen the belt around the water pump.
4) just unbolt the water pump (6 bolts in total I believe, been a while since I've been around my car)
5) just pull the water pump off, might be stuck a little so don't be afraid to give it a "light" tap with a mallet.

Installation:
Put the gasket on the new water pump. The just reverse the previous 5 steps - bolt in the new pump, put belt around pump and tighten, reattach the fan, and then put the fan shroud back on.

If you want a more indepth description you can hit me up on AIM (Sparklemotion240) and I will try to be as much help as I can.


----------



## banffslider (Nov 3, 2009)

*Torque on those bolts?*

Thanks for the help, but can you tell me the torque on the water pump bolts as I am doing the same job. Also belt tension please.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Just torque it till its a tight snug. not too tight, since the metal will expand and make it tighter anyway. And remember to do a cross pattern when tightening the bolts. Also, make sure to scrape off the old gasket, and get that little packet of water pump sealant to put on the gasket so it stays/sticks/seals better. As for belt tension, it shouldnt slack more than a 1/8"-1/4". Just tighten it so the belt don't squeal.


----------



## banffslider (Nov 3, 2009)

OK Drift Machine, How do you take the fan shroud off, it is under the air intake pipe and then attached to the shroud are fuel line as well as a wire bundle that is permantently attached to the shroud unless I cut the white plastic rings that are holding it on.
I am an hour into the job and still haven't got the shroud off. Help please


----------



## banffslider (Nov 3, 2009)

Also am turning the bolt on the belt tensioner and nothing is happening. 
Can I remove the fan with the shroud in place? do I need to remove more thing to get the belt tesnioner to move?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

banffslider said:


> Also am turning the bolt on the belt tensioner and nothing is happening.
> Can I remove the fan with the shroud in place? do I need to remove more thing to get the belt tesnioner to move?


The belt tensioner has two bolts; loosen the front one, then turn the adjusting bolt that's to the side.


----------

